# Chiclayo ... en 2 dias!!



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*CHICLAYO!!*

Este thread lo creo para compartir con ustedes amigos, algunas fotografías de mi reciente viaje a Chiclayo, con motivo de un curso del CAP Lambayeque, que duró 2 dias y medio.​


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*1era tanda....*

*REAL PLAZA!!*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buenas fotos del real plaza chiclayano...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

buenas tomas angelex69


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Buenas tomas del mall chiclayano.. hace tiempo que no se tenian una nuevas


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

La verdad que el real plaza y el open plaza son casi lo único bonito d chiclayo, una lástima ver la ciudad demasiado descuidada, sucia y bueno con pocos atractivos, a pesar de todo la pase muy bien, también tengo fotos de la ciudad de mi viaje de hace un mes, las colgare luego en mi hilo.


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bien ahí con el viaje Angelex, gracias por compartir tus fotos; por cierto, se ve bastante tranquilo el Real Plaza.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buena fotos! Se ve una buena oferta dentro del mall. La estructura de metal cúbica posterior se ve algo tosca.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos de Cix!


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*2da tanda...*

*OPEN PLAZA!!*


----------



## darkslafer (Mar 26, 2012)

muy buenas fotos angelex, esperamos que hayas disfrutado tu estancia en chiclayo , y que vuelvas pronto, esparamos si tienes cuelgues mas fotos.


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

Si buenas fotos, esperamos mas saludos!


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Se ve bastante tiendas menores en el Open Plaza


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Luce bien el Open Plaza, me gusta... kay:

Por cierto angelex, imagino que habrás aprovechado en dar una vuelta tambien por Lambayeque a degustar algo de la culinaria Chiclayana; una ciudad bastante acogedora...gracias por las fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

La fachada da la impresión que no estuviera bien tarajeada, los techos calaminas metálicas de lo más simple, la iluminación esos focos blancos de hace 10 años. Las tiendas menores, muy reducidas al igual que el patio de comidas. 

Malisimo, no me gusto. Necesita una remodelación


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Esperaba más del open plaza chiclayano, pero lo veo bien parecido al de Trujillo


----------



## darkslafer (Mar 26, 2012)

uranio said:


> Buena fotos! Se ve una buena oferta dentro del mall. La estructura de metal cúbica posterior se ve algo tosca.


gracias por tu apreciacion, esa parte cubica que se ve en contruccion, corresponde al home center (promart), actualmente en contruccion, y sobre el iran 4 pisos de estacionamientos, ademas se rumoriea, bueno de hecho esdta casi confirmado, solo falta la confirmacion oficial, que con la nueva torre de estacionamientos se usaran los estacionamientos laterales para la entrada de oechsle ademas de mas tiendas y restaurantes


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

No me gusta el open Plaza....urgente remodelación.

Desde que lo visite en el 2010 sigue igual.


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

Libidito said:


> No me gusta el open Plaza....urgente remodelación.
> 
> Desde que lo visite en el 2010 sigue igual.


Desde su creación sigue igual.


----------



## marcos_vc30 (Mar 8, 2011)

Se parece al OP Los Jardines y definitivamente necesita una remodelacion.


----------

